# Starting an N scale layout



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I plan to start an N scale layout and needed some planning help/ideas. I will be building the layout in my 1 car garage. I would like to model after alaska focusing on the scenery. I'm having trouble figuring out what size it should be and the layout design which will best suit my alaska railway. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It depends on lots things! What's your budget? How much of the garage space do you want to use? Are you skilled in layouts or a novice, like me? Are you electrically challenged, like me, making for rather simple wiring? Are you able to keep what you build clean in the garage if it's large? And you want to make sure you can reach everywhere for ease of construction and maintenance of track. Good luck. I'm building my first serious attempt in N-scale DCC, so I've kept it at 4x8.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd get a map to get a feel for the topography between Seward and Fairbanks. Get some travel brochures, they always take the best pictures. Cherry pick the features you like best, and then decide how big it needs to be.

HTH


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't really have a budget set at this point. I was thinking of possibly making a U shaped design out of a 4x8 but I can't decide if that will limit me to much with my design. I'm definitely a novice in the model railroad field but do have some experience.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Alaska means scenery. Mountains. Lakes. Trees.
Rocks, and not much industry beyond oil and
oil services. Perhaps lumber. One of our Alaska
members could chime in here with suggestions.

You'd want to have the ability to have long gently
curving track runs over bridges, maybe into tunnels (don't know if
there are any in Alaska, just tossing out ideas) along lakes and
isolated small rural communities..

Your suggestion of a U shaped layout seems ideal for the 
above. 
Don


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

DonR said:


> Alaska means scenery. Mountains. Lakes. Trees.
> Rocks, and not much industry beyond oil and
> oil services. Perhaps lumber. One of our Alaska
> members could chime in here with suggestions.
> ...



Thank you for the response! I was thinking either the U shaped design or possibly an L shaped design just still not certain on the size. As far as for a track plan I was planning on a 1 track main line because I think that would be true to the alaska railroad but I'm stuck for the track plan beyond the main line. I plan to operate with my dcc zephyr system.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure glad to see that you will have a DCC layout with a single track main line.

I intentionally built mine with a single track because of the interesting operations
that it requires. You'll want to plan to have passing sidings at 3 or 4 points around
the layout. That way you can run trains in opposite directions at the same time giving
you a lot of timing and quick actions to avoid collisions. You could do as I did, put
passenger depots on each passing siding. Let your passenger train take the siding
as the long freight passes on the main. Be sure the sidings are long enuf for the
length train that would use them. Plan on drops from each siding so you don't
lose power if you use power routing turnouts.

I see a meandering main with wide sweeping curves between mountains but
basically following the outside edges of your layout table In addition to the
passing sidings, you would want to have spurs to a logging camp or other
industries, and perhaps a multi track yard near the main town where you
would build your trains.

Don


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

DonR said:


> Sure glad to see that you will have a DCC layout with a single track main line.
> 
> I intentionally built mine with a single track because of the interesting operations
> that it requires. You'll want to plan to have passing sidings at 3 or 4 points around
> ...



Thank you for all the information! I wanted to ask what type of the power routing turnouts do you use? I think I may lean more towards the L shape to have the ability for more passing sidings.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Peco HO Insulfrog turnouts. I don't know about
their N scale line, but I assume that they would be
similar. Peco Insulfrog turnouts are power routing.
The power is fed to the rail leaving the frog in
the direction selected. The other frog rail goes dead,
thus if to a spur it would be unpowered when turnout
is thrown against it. I run drops on my frog rails
beyond the frog to avoid that.

There is one other plus to the power routing. You
could isolate a section of track leading to a turnout
that would be powered only by the turnout. Thus,
a locomotive approaching would stop if turnout is
set against it. It would proceed if turnout is
correct.

The nice aspect of a main line that basically, but
not slavishly, follows the table edge is that you
have so much usable space that you can use to
run spurs to industries or other towns etc.

Don


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

What type of material do you guys recommend using for the back drop? I plan to attach it to the back portion of the bench work.


----------

